# Question before I order my catback



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

I've decided to go with a Spintech catback exhaust with the upgraded 4" tips. Is it wise to go with the stainless? Its an upgrade of over $250. Also H pipe or x pipe? Thanks for your help


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I probably wouldn't spend the money on the stainless unless you drive in winter snow conditions or are planning on selling it and want it to look pretty. 

You could take that extra $250 and spend it on an H or X pipe. I actually was in the same boat as for your the X & H part. I bought headers and mid pipes not long ago and wasn't sure if I should go X or H.

The consensus was the X pipe will sound more exotic and the H pipe will sound more like a muscle car. You won't really notice a difference in HP. Maybe 2hp more with the X and maybe 2ft-lb more with the H so it's negligible. It's really what you prefer it to sound like.

I would recommend the Pypes H box or X box. I went with the H Box. It replaces the factory resonator but is also an H or X pipe as well. Very clever product. They are bolt in as well, which is something I wanted. A lot of other X and H setups you will have to take and get welded in place. And because it still acts like a resonator/muffler you can go Muffler Delete if you wanted to without it being too loud. Some people prefer that way, I'm going to keep my stock mufflers for now.

Here are the pics of the H box i just ordered 2 weeks ago:




























I got it on sale for $172. Great build quality, comes with everything you need to install, and they say it's good for 10hp. If you PM me I'll send you the links to where I bought it and website where you can hear some sound samples (not sure of the rules about posting site links on this forum)

Hope that helps!


----------

